# lost desert tortoise in southern california



## spikethebest (Sep 4, 2008)

LOST CALIFORNIA DESERT TORTOISE Turtle in Burbank North Hollywood Area
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-09-03, 4:08AM 

In the early afternoon of Tuesday, September 2, 2008, our 40+ year old California Desert Tortoise (some people think she's a Turtle) went exploring. The pictures we've included in this ad are not of our girl as our photos are packed up; these two photos look just like her and were captured off the Internet. 
(Photos are at original URL
Original URL: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/laf/824986162.html )

She was last seen on the South side of Chandler Blvd between Evergreen and Rose Streets located directly across from the Chandler Bike Path in the city of Burbank. 

She's very shy and afraid of people and other animals. If she tries to burrow into the soil, she'll suffocate. If she falls into a swimming pool or pond, she'll sink to the bottom and drown; a tortoise, unlike a turtle, cannot swim. 

Please, she's been in our family for over 30 years; we're all worried sick about her. 

If you've seen our sweet girl or might know of her whereabouts, please contact one of us at any of the following phone numbers: 818-843-3381; 818-472-9602; 818-823-4140. 

We're offering a reward for her safe return home with NO Questions asked. 

Thank you for any help you're able to provide. 

a.. Location: 4200 Block of W CHANDLER in BURBANK


----------



## Shelly (Sep 4, 2008)

That's why I always stick a paper return address label on my torts. I'm pretty careful, and haven't lost one in 12 years, but accidents happen.


----------



## purpod (Sep 4, 2008)

This posting brings to mind an email I sent to a "locator device" company, just in case anyone reading this is interested:

Greetings! 

My name is Colleen and I was wanting to know about your tracking devices for tortoises; which ones would you suggest for a long life? My tortoise is almost 2 years old, and is approx. the size of a semi-flattened softball. She will grow to be approx. 18" and around 40 pounds ~

Thank you very much for your assistance!
C.E. Foerster

And then the reply: 

Hi, Colleen,

Do you have receiving equipment? I would suggest our carapace mount module powered by a 2354 battery. This will last for about a year, and when the battery is dead we can replace it with a larger sized cell if the turtle has grown enough, or with one of the same size if it hasn't grown much. These units are $230 each. Our LA12-Q Receiver is available for $934, and the hand-held collapsible antenna costs $175.

You can look at our full price list on our website by using the password "antelope" when requested. Please let me know if you need any further information.

Cheers,
Barbara
***********************************************
Barbara Corbett Kermeen Director of BioApplications
AVM Instrument Company, Ltd.
"The First Name in Radiotelemetry" 
158 Whitcomb Avenue
PO Box 1898 
Colfax, California 95713-1898 USA 
Phone: 1-530-346-6300 Fax: 1-530-346-6306
e-mail: [email protected]
Visit our website at: www.avminstrument.com


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 5, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> LOST CALIFORNIA DESERT TORTOISE Turtle in Burbank North Hollywood Area
> Reply to: [email protected]
> Date: 2008-09-03, 4:08AM
> 
> ...



This tortoise has been found and is home safely with its keeper


----------



## Shelly (Sep 5, 2008)

Hooray! I love happy endings!


----------



## james (Sep 5, 2008)

wow, so many different emotions from reading this! it went from really sad, to mad becuase maybe someone took it, then super happy after finding out she was found, and now relieved. great news!


----------

